# الكشافة ولو ملقيتش تشجيع مش هكمل



## BishoRagheb (22 نوفمبر 2008)

*انا الموضوع ده نفسي اكتب فيه من زمان بس المشكلة كنتش اعرف احطه فين..
المهم الكشافة عبارة عن منطومة عالمية كبيرة جدا 
منظمة مفيدة ترفيهية دينية...
ممكن نتعلم منها في كل حاجة في المنتدي
في الخدمة بتعلمنا الاعتماد علي النفس
وهبدأ انشاءالله اتكلم عنها حتة حتة
بس عايز تشجيعكوا
الحلقة الاولي
هنتكلم عن مؤسسها 
روبرت ستيفنسن سميث بادن باول​ولد روبرت ستيفنسن سميث بادن باول في 22 فبراير سنة ( 1857 ) في (( 6 شارع ستانوب - بادينجتون - لندن )) . كان والده عالما في الرياضيات بجامعة أكسفورد . وأسم روبرت ستيفنسن كان أيضا اسم جده لأبوه الذي كان أبنا " لجورج ستيفنسن " مخترع أول خط سكة حديد ،أما والدته فهي " هنريتا سميث " فتاه تدرجت في عائلة عريقة ناجحة فوالدها كان أدميرال في البحرية – فيزيائي وعالم فلك وعضو في الجمعية الملكية للجغرافيا . وكان يسكن في شارع ( شان ) شارع العلماء والمفكرين .

وكان زوجها والد روبرت بادن باول في الحادية والثلاثين من عمره صديق وشريك عالم الرياضيات الشهير " فراداي ". وكان منزله ملتقى الكثير من العلماء والأدباء مثل " روسكن " وعالم الطبيعيات " هلكس " . وقد كان روبرت يختبئ وراء الباب كي يستمع إلى أحاديث الكبار، وكان لجده لأمه الادميرال " سميث " تأثير مباشر عليه ، حيث كان يحكى له القصص عن البحرية والمغامرات في شرفة منزلهم . 

وعاش مؤسس الحركة الكشفية (( روبرت )) دون أب منذ صغره ، فقد مات أبوه وعمره ثلاث سنين فحرصت والدته على تربية أبنائها على التقاليد العائلية المتبعة حينذاك . وكان روبرت يستبق عمره ففي الثامنة من عمره وجه كتابا إلى جده عنوانه قوانيني عندما أصبح عجوزا 

جاء فيه " سوف أسعى لكي يصبح الفقراء أكثر مالا من الأغنياء لأن لهم الحق بالسعادة ، فالله هوالذى خلق الأثرياء والفقراء ، ولكن أستطيع أن أقول لك ما يجب عمله لكي تكون طيبا ؛ يجب أن تصلى إلى الله كلما استطعت إلى ذلك سبيلا لكي تصل إلى الطيبة "
ومع أن روبرت كان فتى صغيرا فقد كان قويا بالنسبة إلى عمره فكان أنمش الوجه لون شعره أحمر
ألتحق " روبرت " بمدرسة (( روز هل )) في لندن وعمره إحدى عشرة سنه . ثم ألتحق بمدرسة (( تشارتر هوس )) عام (1870) . وهى من المدارس العريقة المميزة الخاصة بأولاد الأغنياء وأصحاب النسب . وفى المدرسة لم يفلح كثيرا في دروسه ، ولم يكن رياضيا بارزا . ولكنه كان ممتازا في الرماية والتمثيل . وقد جعله حسه بالدعابة محبوبا لدى رفاقه في المدرسة وكان روبرت أحيانا يسعى وراء الوحدة فكان يذهب إلى (( الأجمة )) وهى رقعة من الأرض المشجرة قرب المدرسة ، وهناك كان يدرس الحيوانات والطيور فيلاحقها ويتقصى أثرها ولقد أكتشف بعض عجائب الطبيعة بنفسه وكانت الأجمة منطقة محظورة على التلاميذ . فكان على روبرت أن يتوارى عن أعين المعلمين
وقد كتب روبرت بادن باول فيما بعد عن هذه الفترة يقول :

" لقد تحققت في أثنائها من بعض ما يحيط بنا من عجائب وتكشف لناظري ما في الغابة من جمال " 

كما كان روبرت يذهب مع إخوانه الكبار أثناء العطلات للاستكشاف والتنقيب وكانوا يشترون القوارب بأسعار زهيدة ويصلحونها بأنفسهم وينزهون بها على الساحل الإنجليزي وفى إحدى المرات أبحروا إلى النرويج وأحيانا كانوا يبحرون في الأنهار وفى أحيان أخرى كانوا يرحلون إلى أطراف المدينة حاملين متاعهم على ظهورهم ليناموا داخل مخازن الغلال أو في العراء تحت قبة السماء

التحاقه بالجيش

في نهاية دراسة روبرت الثانوية حاول الوصول إلى جامعة أكسفورد حسب تقاليد العائلة ولكنه سرعان ما وجد الفرصة في المدرسة الحربية فسجل أسمه بدون علم عائلته؛ وأجريت مباراة خيالة للقبول فكان ترتيبه الخامس في المباراة من بين ( 718 ) مرشحا ، وكان عليه أن يقضى سنتين في التدريب ولكنه أعفى منها لتفوقه وقضى مدة شهرين فقط في التدريب . تخرج بعدها برتبة ملازم أول في الخيالة عام (1876 ) ، وبعد فترة وجيزة ألتحق بفيلقه المتوجه إلى الهند
هكذا أصبح روبرت ملازما مسئولا عن عدة عسكريين ومدنيين في الشمال الشرقي من الهند وهو في سن التاسعة عشر ، ولقد بدأت تظهر مواهبه خصوصا في التمثيل والإخراج ورسم بطاقات الدعوة للحفلات التى تقام احتفالا بتنصيب الملكة ( فيكتوريا ) إمبراطورة على جزر الهند ، ولقد كانت له اهتمامات بعلم المساحة حتى أنه حصل على نجمة إضافية لمهارته في هذا الفن ، وفى الهند أيضا مارس بادن باول اصطياد الخنازير البرية المتوحشة بالرماح وهى هواية خطيرة إذ أن هذا الحيوان مشهور بشراسته لدرجة أن الهنود تصفه بالحيوان الذي يجرؤ على شرب الماء جنبا إلى جنب مع النمر دون أن يخشى بأسه 
وترك بادن باول الهند وتوجه إلى أفغانستان لفترة حيث عمل تحت إمرة عقيد كفء سلمه مسئوليات ضخمه ؛ من بينها تحليل أسباب الهزيمة التي منى بها الجيش البريطاني في أفغانستان ولقد بذل مجهودا كبيرا في ذلك حتى رقى إلى رتبة نقيب في عام (1883) وكان عمره آنذاك ( 26 ) سنة هذا وقد كان يعطى دروسا في ركوب الخيل والرماية بالإضافة إلى الأعمال المكتبية ، وكانت له صفات شخصية قد يكون لها الدور في إعداده لمهمته القادمة؛ فقد كان يعرف كيف يكيف نفسه فهو محب للاستطلاع، قنوع ،اجتماعي ، محبوب ، بشوش ، غير مبذر، يعشق العيش في الهواء الطلق، كان مغرما بحب الطبيعة حتى أنه ألف كتابا بعنوان " صيد الخنازير " ومن أولى الكتب التي ألفها كتاب " الاستطلاع والكشفية " الذي صدر في عام ( 1884 ). وقد تضمن الأسس الفنية لاختصاصاته التي ظهرت فيما بعد

مهمته في جنوب أفريقيا

كانت الصعوبات العسكرية التي يواجهها الجنود البريطانيون من قبائل البوير الأفريقية سببا في نقل فرقة 
( الهوسارد13) التي انتمى إليها بادن باول، وهكذا نقل روبرت إلى جنوب أفريقيا الجنوبية 

كان عدو الجنود البريطانيون هم قبائل البوير الذين كانوا يريدون التحرر وكان دور روبرت هو مهمة سرية استكشافية لجمع المعلومات ومعرفة إمكانية الهجرة بصفة مدنية لأهداف عسكرية بحتة وخلال تجواله فارسا قطع فيها ألف كم ؛ لم يطلق خلالها أي رصاصة مع أنه أنجز عملا نال به تقدير رؤسائه

وهكذا أمضى روبرت مدة ثلاث سنوات ضمن حاميته فأصبحت له خبرة كبيرة في مجال الاستطلاع والاستكشاف في العمق وارتفع عنده فن الملاحظة ، ولقد كانت الحياة في المستعمرات حياة رغده يتوفر فيها كل سبل الحياة اللاهية. ولكن روبرت حافظ على الاستقامة شاغلا نفسه بأمور عديدة مثل الرسم ودراسة اللغة والعادات المحلية وتأليف الكتب 
وبعد أن تمكن بادن باول من الانتصار على قبائل البوير تمت ترقيته إلى رتبة لواء وكان الأصغر في الجيش البريطاني من بين من يحملون هذه الرتبة حيث كان عمره آنذاك ( 43 ) سنة 

ويقول روبرت عن حصار مافكنج

"ولقد تمكنت من اختبار فائدة الفتيان الصغار أثناء الدفاع عن مافكنج ، ولم يكن هناك من يفكر بأن مافكنج ستكون يوما من الأيام هدفا للعدو.. عندما تأكدنا من حقيقة غزونا في مافكنج سارعنا إلى توزيع حاميتنا على المراكز التي كانت بحاجة إلى الحماية وكانت مؤلفة من سبعمائة رجل ثم اضطررنا إلى تجنيد رجال المدينة وعددهم ثلاثمائة للدفاع عن مكان يبلغ محيطة ثمانية كيلومترات وكلما قتل عدد من المدينة ازدادت الأعباء على البقية , ولقد استطاع رئيس أركان الحرب أن يجمع فتيان المدينة الصغار وينظم منهم وحدة صالحة ونافعة مثل تبليغ الأوامر وحمل التعليمات والقيام بأعباء الحفر والخدمة العادية مما كان له أكبر الأثر في فك الحصار عن الحصن الذي أستمر سبعة أشهر 
كما استطاع بادن باول أن يقنع هيئة الأركان البريطانية بأهمية فن الاستكشاف الأمر الذي جعل اللواء (( سميث )) يختاره مساعدا له على الرغم من أن رتبته كانت أقل مما يتطلبه هذا المنصب ثم أرسله في بعثة خاصة لأداء مهمة عسكرية وكانت مهمة البعثة التي تتكون من ستمائة جندي من البريطانيين والسود هي لاستتاب الأمور على الحدود مع قبائل الزولو والقبض على الزعيم (( دينزيلو )) ثم مساعدة المفوض الإنجليزي الذي كان محاصرا في داره من قبل قبائل الزولو. وهكذا نجح روبرت في هذه المهمة بفضل معلوماته وخبرته . والاستفادة من كشافته البيض والسود . وكان ذلك في عام ( 1887 ) واستفاد بادن باول من هذه التجربة أمرين هما

• الهدية التي قدمها له الزعيم (( دينزيلو )) وهى عقد كبير علقت فيه بعض القطع الصغيرة من الخشب المنحوت والتي أصبحت تقدم فيما بعد إلى المفضلين والقادة من كشافته كبادرة مازالت قائمة حتى الآن 

• تجربته بأن لا يكتفي بمواجهة العدو فقط ولكن أن يستفيد من طريقته في الحياة والعيش والثقافة ، مهما كان هذا الخصم ، فالأفراد جميعا عل مستوى واحد في هذه القيم ، ونجد هذا واضحا في تعلمه بعض العادات الغريبة التي كانت قبائل الزولو تتبعها في تربية أبنائها . حيث أنهم كانوا إذا بلغ الفتى منهم الخامسة عشر . جردوه من ثيابه وقاموا بطلاء جسمه بطلاء خاص حتى لا يزول إلا بعد ثلاثين يوما ، ثم يقلد ترسا ورمحا ، ويؤمر بمغادرة القرية إلى داخل الغابة ، ولا يعود منها إلا بعد مضى الشهر أي بعد زوال الطلاء الأبيض عن جسمه 
فإن عاد قبل نهايته قتل ،كان الفتى يلجأ إلى الغابة ، فكان عليه لأن يعيش في أدغالها وأحراشها بين الفهود والنمور ، السباع والضباع ، الفيلة والذئاب ، والثعابين والحيات وغيرها مما تزخر به من مختلف أنواع الحيوانات المفترسة ، والوحوش الضارية ، والطيور الكاسرة , والزواحف السامة 
فكان عليه أن يختالها ويروض نفسه على الحياة بينها . كما أنه لكي يكمل مهمته يجب عليه أن يدرس أنواع نباتها ليميز الصالح منها لغذائه ومسالك الغابة ودروبها حتى يعرف طريقه فيها وأماكن المياه الصالحة للشرب .. حتى يجد حاجته منها مهيأة ميسورة وهكذا يقضى الفتى هذا الشهر في الغابة ، فإن استطاع مغالبة الصعاب ومصارعة الأهوال والمشاق ومثابرة الحياة بين هذه الوحوش والهوام 

وعاد إلى قبيلته بعد وفاء مدته ، فإنهم حينئذ يستقبلونه استقبال البواسل ويرحبون به ترحيب الفارس المقدام ويقيمون له حفلا يقلدونه فيه سيف الجندية ويطلقون عليه لقب (( فارس القبيلة )) 
بعد ذلك شارك روبرت في حروب قبائل الاشانتى والمتابيل تلك القبائل الباسلة التي يسميها المستعمرون بالقبائل المتوحشة .. وكان المواطنون هناك يخشون بأس وبطش بادن باول حتى أنهم أطلقوا عليه لقب " أمبيزا " أي الذئب الذي لا يغفل وذلك لما لمسوه من شجاعة وعبقرية وتوالت ترقيات بادن باول ووصل إلى رتبة عميد في سن التاسعة والثلاثين وأصبح قائد للفرقة الخامسة للخيالة ونقل إلى الهند مرة أخرى ، ثم أنشأ فرقة كشافة في سريته لاقتناعه بأنه واجب واهتم بتدريبهم واتخذ لهم شعارا خاصا بهم يشبه زهرة الزنبق وكانت مهمتها المساعدة في الأنشطة العسكرية. وبعد عودة بادن باول إلى إنجلترا في إحدى أجازاته أتيح له أن يزور أحد أصدقائه وهو ( سير توماس ستون ) وكان يعمل مديرا لإحدى شركات قطع الأخشاب في كندا ، وكان سير (( توماس ستون )) قد لاحظ خلال إقامته فيها وجود فروق واضحة بين أولاد الهنود الحمر وهم السكان الاصليون ، وبين أولاد الجاليات الأجنبية فقد كان الهنود الحمر يدربون أولادهم على تلمس الطرق في الغابات الكثيفة والأحراش المقفرة المخيفة والاهتداء إلى السبل في الليالي المظلمة ، وتتبع آثار الإنسان والحيوانات بغاية الدقة .. بالإضافة إلى طرق التفنن والابتكار في التخاطب ، والحيل في التستر والاختفاء ، بينما كان أولاد الجاليات الأجنبية يتناقصون عاما بعد عام بسبب أن عددا كبيرا منهم كان يضل طريقه في الغابة فلا يستطيع العودة بالإضافة إلى كثرة ما كان يتفشى بينهم من أمراض لما كان يبدو عليهم من ضعف عام وعجز عن احتمال المشاق 

فكر ( سير توماس ( أن يكون من أولاد هؤلاء الجاليات فرقا ، وسن لهم بعض القوانين ، فحرم عليهم التدخين وشرب الخمور على اختلاف أنواعها وأخذ يعودهم ويدربهم على اقتفاء الأثر ، ويعلمهم بعض الحرف النافعة ، وقد أعجب بادن باول بهذا النظام وهذه الفكرة ولكنه ما لبث أن أنشغل بعمله وذاب في مهامه العسكرية 

كان بادن باول كشاف حرب من الدرجة الأولى ذا خبرة في إنشاء الطرق وإقامة الكباري وتكوين فرق الكشافة - كشافة الحرب - وهذه المواهب أهلته لأن يكون الرائد الأكبر للعلوم الكشفية فقد تولى بنفسه تدريب الكشافين في الجيش موجها إياه للرجال الراغبين في إعداد أنفسهم للحرب والمستعمرات , من ثم رأى بادن باول أن يوجه نشاطه للصغار من أبناء بلاده فها هي فرصة عظيمة واتته في نشوة هذا النصر العظيم يجب أن يستغلها وأفئدة شعبه متعلقة به في إعداد النشء ليكونوا مواطنين صالحين وأستغل بادن باول خبرته التي أكتسبها في الهند وبين قبائل الزولو وغيرها من القبائل المتوحشة وأنكب على دراسة كتب التربية في سني نمو الفتى المختلفة وفى العصور والشعوب المختلفة*

*صلوا من اجلي ومن اجل الخدمة 
*
​يتبع


----------



## kalimooo (22 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكور اخي بيشو على المسلسل الكشفي 
معلومات مهمة ورائعة
منتظرين المزيد
سلام المسيح​


----------



## مورا مارون (22 نوفمبر 2008)

ميرسي بيشو للمعلومات الرائعة 
انا صححيح كنت في الكشافة بس في معلومات بصراحة اوبل مرة أعرفها
شكرا لتعبك معانا منتظرين المزيد

ياريت تجبلنا صور مع الموضوع ​


----------



## BishoRagheb (23 نوفمبر 2008)

كليمو قال:


> مشكور اخي بيشو على المسلسل الكشفي
> معلومات مهمة ورائعة
> منتظرين المزيد
> سلام المسيح​



شكرا لمرورك 
الرب يبارك حياتك
صلي من اجلي ومن اجل الخدمة 
ان كان الله معنا فمن علينا
بيشو​


----------



## BishoRagheb (23 نوفمبر 2008)

ما هي الحركة الكشفية
الحركة الكشفية حركة تربوية للشباب تهدف إلى المساهمة في تنمية الشباب لتحقيق أقصى قدراتهم البدنية - العقلية - الاجتماعية - الروحية كأفراد ومواطنين مسئولين وكأعضاء في مجتمعاتهم المحلية والقومية والعالمية .
ويمكن القول بأنها : نشاط تربوي تطوعي موجه للفتية والشباب وفق أهداف ومبادئ تتخذ من ميل الفتى منذ صغره وسيلة لتنشئته نشأة صالحة فمناهجها متنوعة ووسائلها متعددة تحقق الرغبات وتشبع الميول لمنتسبيها وتعتمد في برامجها على الممارسة واكتساب المعلومات والخبرات والمهارات وهي تساهم مع الأنشطة الشبابية الأخرى في استثمار وقت فراغ الشباب ووقايتهم . وغرس المواطنة الصالحة في نفوسهم فتساهم في تربية عقولهم وتهذيب نفوسهم وتقوي أجسامهم فتساعد في نموهم ألبدني - والذهني - والاجتماعي - والديني .
تعريف الحركة الكشفية :-
1- يقول مؤسس الحركة الكشفية بادن بول في مقدمة كتابه ( الكشفية للفتيان ) :
قال بعض المتحمسين إن الكشفية ثورة تربوية ولكنها ليست كذلك ، بل هي كل شئ فكرة أريد بها تجديد الحياة في الهواء الطلق . ثم لم تلبث هذه الفكرة أن تكتشف عن عنصر فعال في ميدان التربية . وباستطاعتنا أن نعتبر الكشفية حركة متممة للإعداد المدرسي لسد بعض الثغرات التي لا يمكن تلافي وجودها في المنهاج المدرسي العادي ، وبكلمة واحدة إنها مدرسة تعد الإنسان إلى الحياة العامة النشيطة عن طريق الاعتماد على الطبيعية .
2- ويقول لازلوناجي في كتابه ( 250 مليون كشاف )
الكشفية تقدم للولد أسلوباً تربوياً يتعلم من خلاله كيف يتطور من راشد الى كبير الى معلم . كيف يتخلص من الاعتماد على من هو اكبر منه سناً بصورة تدريجية من الراشدين والمعلمين .
3- ويقول محمد علي حافظ أحد المدراء السابقين للمكتب الكشفي العربي في تقديمه لكتاب ( الحركة الكشفية عربية الأصول والمصادر ) :
الحركة الكشفية بفلسفتها وأهدافها ومبادئها حركة تربوية قومية تعد الفتيان إعداداً سليماً ليكونوا مواطنين صالحين قادرين على العمل والإنتاج ، مؤمنين بضرورة البذل والتضحية في سبيل خدمة الجماعة ، متقدمين الصفوف لخدمة الوطن في كل وقت وظرف .
4- 
نظام الكشافة نظام تربوي يراد منه تثقيف الناشئة جسمياً وعقلياً وروحياً ، وتعويدهم مصادقة الطبيعة والتأثر بمشاهدها ، والتعرف إلى مظاهرها وأسرارها وتدريبهم على مختلف الأعمال والحرف التي يحتاجون إليها غالباً وتعليمهم الاعتماد على النفس والتعاون بين الجماعة ، وقوة الملاحظة ودقة الانتباه والوفاء والامانه والشجاعة والصبر وخدمة الإنسان حينما كان
الحركة الكشفية :-
هي حركة تربوية تطوعية غير سياسية مفتوحة للجميع دون تفرقة في الأصل ... الجنس وذلك وفقاً للهدف والمبادئ والطريقة التي وضعها مؤسس الحركة الكشفية اللورد بادن بول .
فإذا وصلنا بالفرد إلى أن يعمل على خدمة بيئته ويعمل على إسعادها دون أن ينتظر المقابل فإننا بذلك نكون قد وصلنا إلى ذروة النجاح في قتل روح الأنانية وتنمية روح التضامن من اجل الجماعة .
وبالتالي فإننا نصل إلى شطر آخر من ما هي الحركة الكشفية وهو (( تطوعية )) وذلك يؤكد حقيقة انضمام الأعضاء لها حيث أن الانضمام يتم بالإرادة الحرة وعن طريق
وعي كامل وتقبل واقتناع بمبادئ الحركة ويتطوع الفرد بكامل الحرية في ذلك وبالنسبة لمعنى (( غير سياسي )) أي أنها لا تتدخل في أمور السياسة وليس لها أهداف أو مطامع من اجل السلطة وهذا ما كتب لها النمو والازدهار والاستمرار . وهذا لا يعني عزل الحركة الكشفية عن قضايا الوطن ولكنها تعمل على تنمية الولاء للوطن دون الانخراط في أنظمة سياسية والتي قد تفقد الحركة أهم تعريفاتها وهي غير سياسية مفتوحة للجميع دون تفرقة في الأصل أو الجنس .
أهداف الحركة الكشفية :-
1- المساهمة في صقل مواهب الشباب وتنميتها .
2- اكتساب الشباب صفات سلوكية وقيم اجتماعية من خلال العمل بالوعد والقانون الكشفي .
3- غرس صفة المواطنة الصادقة في نفوس الشباب وحب الوطن والانتماء إليه وطاعة ولي الأمر والقيام بالواجب نحوهما والاعتزاز بأمجاد الوطن وتراثه .
4- المساهمة في خدمة وتنمية المجتمع .
فوائد الحركة الكشفية :-
1- تعطي الفرصة للحياة في الخلاء بين أحضان الطبيعة الوارفة للوقوف على مباهجها الخلابة التي توحي بأسرار القدرة الإلهية .
2- تشبع غريزة حب الإطلاع والدقة في العمل والتعرف على مختلف محتويات البيئة وكل الكائنات الحية وطريقة نموها وتفاعلها مع البيئة والظروف المحيطة بها .
3- التعويد على الحياة الجماعية ومعايشة الآخرين وخدمتهم والتعاون معهم وتحقيق المتعة واكتساب الصداقات والخبرات .
4- يتعلم الكشاف بواسطتها الاعتماد على النفس وتحمل المسئولية والصبر في سبيل التعلم وطاعة قائده والعمل بتوجيهاته كما تنمي فيه المروءة وعمل المعروف .
5- تراعي المواهب وتنميتها وتفتح مجال الإبداع وتعود على دقة الملاحظة .
6- توسع المدارك وتثري المعلومات وتزيد من ثقافة المنتسبين لها .
7- تربي في النفوس الصدق في القول والعمل والإخلاص والأمانة والتعاون واحترام الكبير وفعل الخير وحسن المعاملة والالتزام بالنظام .
8- تزود بالمعارف والمهارات والخبرات وتلبي احتياجات وبناء أجسامهم وعقولهم وتوسيع مداركهم .
خصائص الحركة الكشفية :
1- المرونة في برامجها بحيث تناسب الأفراد المنتسبين لها .
2- التطوع في الانتساب إليها حيث أنها غير إلزامية .
3- الشمولية في برامجها وتنوعها حيث أنها تلبي كافة الاحتياجات .
4- التدرج في برامجها حيث التعامل مع المراحل السنية بما يناسبها


----------



## وليم تل (24 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا بيشو
على الموضوع الرائع والمعلومات الجميلة
ودمت بود​


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 نوفمبر 2008)

*هاااااااااايل يا بيشوووو
وسر بينى وبينك يعنى انا كنت شافتان يعنى من عشاق الكشافه
فى أنتظار المزيد وربنا يعوض تعبك​*


----------



## botros_22 (25 نوفمبر 2008)

موضوع جميل ومعلومات مهمة جدااااا

وتوجد بة بعد التفصيل التى لم اكن اعرفها من قبل

شكرا يا بيشو  الرب يعوض تعب محبتك
​


----------



## KOKOMAN (25 نوفمبر 2008)

معلومات قمه الرووووووعه يا بيشو

تسلم ايدك 

ميررررررررسى على الموضوع 

فى انتظار المزيد 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## twety (25 نوفمبر 2008)

*كمل باقى المحاضرات بقى*
*واحنا كمان نساعدك*
*بما اننا شفتانات برضه *


----------



## BishoRagheb (25 نوفمبر 2008)

dona nabil قال:


> *هاااااااااايل يا بيشوووو
> وسر بينى وبينك يعنى انا كنت شافتان يعنى من عشاق الكشافه
> فى أنتظار المزيد وربنا يعوض تعبك​*



*ربنا يخليكي
شكرا لمروريك
ساعديني بقي....*


----------



## BishoRagheb (25 نوفمبر 2008)

gewly قال:


> موضوع جميل ومعلومات مهمة جدااااا
> 
> وتوجد بة بعد التفصيل التى لم اكن اعرفها من قبل
> 
> ...




شكرا لمرورك اخي gewly
 الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## BishoRagheb (25 نوفمبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> معلومات قمه الرووووووعه يا بيشو
> 
> تسلم ايدك
> 
> ...




*شكراااا لمرورك كوكو
الرب يبارك حياتك*


----------



## BishoRagheb (25 نوفمبر 2008)

twety قال:


> *كمل باقى المحاضرات بقى*
> *واحنا كمان نساعدك*
> *بما اننا شفتانات برضه *



طيب وريني همتك
شكرا لمرورك


----------



## BishoRagheb (25 نوفمبر 2008)

*
بسم الثالوث القدوس

التحيه 
التقاليد الكشفية 


تقاليد أداء التحية والعلامة الكشفية

كيف يؤدي الكشاف التحية في حالة عدم حمل العصا؟
تكون التحية بثلاثة أصابع(البنصر والوسطى والسبابه ) وهذه الأصابع الثلاث تذكره بوعده الذي يتضمن ثلاث نقاط ساسية هي:
1ـ القيام بالواجب نحو الله.
2ـ مساعدة الناس.
3ـ العمل بقانون الكشافة.
أما وضع الإبهام فوق الخنصر فيهدف إلى:
1ـ رعاية الكبير للصغير.
2ـ حلقة التعاون.
وتؤدي التحية برفع اليد اليمني جانباً لأعلى حتى تلمس السبابة الجبهة من الجهة اليمنى تستعمل هذه التحية في الحالات التالية:-
1ـ عند رفع وإنزال العلم الوطني للدولة
2ـ عند تحية من هم أعلى رتبة من القادة والمساعدين والمفوضين، وعند تحية اعلام الكشفية 
عند حملها في الحفلات، وتحية فرق الأشبال وفرق الكشافه وعشائر الجوالة عند مرورها.
كيف يؤدي الكشاف التحية في حال حمل العصا؟
يؤدي الكشاف التحية بإمساك العصا بيده اليمنى جانباً بينما يثنى ذراعه الأيسر ليقاطع جسمه أفقياً حتى تلمس يده اليسرى العصا.

كيف يؤدي الكشاف العلامة في حالة عدم حمل العصا؟

تؤدي هذه العلامة برفع اليد اليمنى إلى محاذاة الكتف فقط (وهي للاستأذان) مع ملاحظة أن يكون الكف إلى الأمام وتستعمل هذه العلامة في الحالات الآتية:
1ـ في حفلة القبول عند تأدية الوعد.
2ـ عندما يقابل كشاف زميلا له من الكشافين في الطريق ويريد أن يذكره بوعده وما ينطوى عليه هذا الوعد من معان، أو يريد أن يعرفه بنفسه وأنه كشاف مثله.

كيف يؤدي الكشاف العلامة في حالة حمل العصا؟
إذا كان الكشاف واقفاً وهو يحمل عصاه في يده اليمنى فيؤدي العلامة بيده اليسرى​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (25 نوفمبر 2008)

*الصور مش عايزة تنزل*
*مش عارف ليه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (31 ديسمبر 2008)

*ودلوقتي شوية صور
لللورد بادن باااااول
ناااادرة جدااااااااااا​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (31 ديسمبر 2008)




----------



## $CinDrellA $ (1 يناير 2009)

اولا شكرا على تعبك الشديد فى تحضير وكتابة هذا الموضوع لانه من المواضيع الهامة معرفتها نظا لانتشار الكشافة المسيحية فى الكنائس على مستوى عالى ورفيع

ثانيا اتمنى ات تكمل محاضراتك عن طريق الدخول فى صميم خدمة الكشافة وذلك عن طريق تناول محاضرات فى العقد والربطات و طرق الجمع المختلفة والكثيرة

ثالثا ااحب اعرف ان كنت قائد فى المجموعة الكشفية ولا لا؟؟؟ ولو مش تحب تجاوب يبقى ولا يهمك

رابعا احب ان اعرف رايك فى ان كانت الكشافة خدمة او نشاط؟؟

ولك منى جزيل الشكرررررر


----------



## BishoRagheb (2 يناير 2009)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> اولا شكرا على تعبك الشديد فى تحضير وكتابة هذا الموضوع لانه من المواضيع الهامة معرفتها نظا لانتشار الكشافة المسيحية فى الكنائس على مستوى عالى ورفيع
> ولك منى جزيل الشكرررررر


*شكراااااا ليكي علي المجاااااااملة..​*


> ثانيا اتمنى ات تكمل محاضراتك عن طريق الدخول فى صميم خدمة الكشافة وذلك عن طريق تناول محاضرات فى العقد والربطات و طرق الجمع المختلفة والكثيرة


انا كنت هعمل كده بس للاسف فيه ناس مش عارفين ايه هي اصلا؟؟؟
فقولت ادي تعريف عن كل حاجة فيها علي قد ما اقدر....




> ثالثا ااحب اعرف ان كنت قائد فى المجموعة الكشفية ولا لا؟؟؟ ولو مش تحب تجاوب يبقى ولا يهمك


انا قائد فريق اشبال​


> رابعا احب ان اعرف رايك فى ان كانت الكشافة خدمة او نشاط؟؟


*الاتنين مع بعض
خدمة لانها بتعلم الواحد مفاهيم روووحية كثيرة
وكمان بتعلم انك تعتمد علي نفسك تحب اصحابك.....وحاجات كتييير

ونشاط
في المعسكرات والرحلات والايام الكشفية......​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (2 يناير 2009)

*الحبال واستعمالاتها 
الــحـبــال واسـتـعمـــالاتهــــا
من المهارات الكشفية المحببة لدى أفراد الكشافة مهارة استعمال الحبال ، ولا يكاد يخلو مخيم من وجود بعض من الأعمال الكشفية التي تستخدم فيها الحبال مثل عمل النماذج الكشفية ومشروعات الريادة ، التي تجعل من الخلاء متعة للفتية ، ومن الأفضل قبل أن تبدأ أخي الكشاف في استخدامات الحبال أن تعرف عدة أمور منها : 
-معرفة الحبال وأنواعها وطريقة صنعها ومم تصنع .
-كيفية العناية بالحبال وطرق حفظها وتخزينها .
-معرفة العقد والربطات والدورات ومعرفة الفرق بينهم .
-أساليب الشد والتثبيت وتزيين الأعمال .
وكل ذلك سوف نتناوله بين طيات هذه المذكرة .
أولاً : الحبال :
الحبل" أداة للربط صنعت قديماً من ألياف النباتات والشعر الحيواني وتصنع حالياً من القنب والكتان وألياف النخيل وحديثاً تصنع من المواد البلاستيكية (النايلون). ومشتقات البترول الصناعية والألياف الزجاجية والحبال ( الألياف ) المعدنية "[1].
أنواع الحبال :
تنقسم الحبال إلى ثلاثة أنواع رئيسية :
- حبال طبيعية : وهي الحبال التي تصنع من النباتات وتمتاز بقوتها الطبيعية وعدم تأثرها بالحرارة والشمس ؛ ولكنها محدودة الطول ، ومنها :
•الليف : وهي الحبال المصنوعة من ليف النخيل وتمتاز بسهول تصنيعها وتوفرها وبالأخص في المناطق التي تكثر بها زراعة النخيل وهي تستخدم في أعمال الزراعة من الجر والرفع وعمل آليات الجني وغيرها .
•القنب : وهو نبات حولي غزير النمو شجري المظهر موطنه الأصلي آسيا وله أغراض طبية تصنع منه الحبال ويستخلص من بعض أنواعه لصناعة الأدوية الطبية .
•الكتان : وهو نبات عشبي حولي موطنه الأصلي البحر المتوسط وهو يعتبرمن أفضل أنواع الحبال بعد القطن وتصنع منه إلى جانب الحبال المنسوجات الكتانية وورق السجائر وورق الكتابة .
•الجوت : نبات ليفي موطنه الأصلي الهند تصنع من أليافه عبوات الخيش والمنسوجات الخشنة الرخيصة وتستعمل نفاياته لصناعة الورق وتشميع الأرضيات .
•القطن : نبات معمر من الفصيلة الخبازية ويعتبر من أهم الألياف النباتية كما تستخدم أليافه لصناعة المنسوجات القطنية [2].
•حبال المساكن : وهو نبات قديم خشبي مستديم الخضرة يتسلق على الجدران ويغطي الأرض يزرع في المنازل .
2-حبال صناعية :وتمتاز هذه الأنواع من الحبال بالطول والسمك واللون الذي يتحكم فيه الصانع. ومنها : 
أ – حبال بتروكيماوية(عضوية):حيث تستخدم أحد مشتقات البترول كمادة أولية في صناعتها مثل:
حبال النايلون .
•البوليستر .
•الداكرون .
ب – حبال معدنية (غير عضوية) ومنها :
•الحديد : " حبال جر المركبات ـ حبال رفع الآليات ـ حبال رفع مواد البناء … " .
•النحاس : " حبال الوصلات الكهربائية … " .
•الألمنيوم .
•الذهب والفضة : "عقود الزينة للنساء ـ سلاسل الذهب والفضة …" .
3 – حبال مشروكة : وهي حبال مصنوعة من مادتين مختلفتين نباتية وبتروكيماوية أو بروكيماوية ومعدنية . ومنها حبال مصنوعة من البلاستيك والقطن وتمتاز هذه الأنواع بخفتها وقوة تحملها ونعومتها وتنوع ألوانها في نفس الوقت .
وعموماً : تقدر أطوال الحبال في الاصطلاحات الكشفية بالقامة والقامة = 6 أقدام = 30 سم .
* أنواع الحبال من حيث التكوين :
r حبل ثلاثي ويتكون من 3 نمور( الفتل ) 0 ( هو الشائع استعمالة في كثير من الأغراض ) 0
r حبل رباعي ويتكون من 4 نمور 0 ( يستخدم في الألعاب الكشفية ) .
r حبل مركب ويتكون من 3 حبال ثلاثية أو رباعية مجدولة 0
r حبل منسوج ويتكون من مجموعة خيوط مكسوة بنسيج خيطي أوقطني .
* اصطلاحات يجب معرفتها :
r العقدة : هي التي تستعمل في وصل حبل بآخر أو تعمل في الحبل نفسه 0
r الربطة : هي التي تستعمل في تثبيت حبل بقائم أووتد أو غيره .
r الدورة : هي التي تستعمل في تثبيت قائمين أو أكثر بعضها ببعض، وهي الأكثر استخداماً في أعمال الريادة 0
وستأتي أمثله لكل نوع منها في سياق هذه المذكرة 0
* العناية بالحبال :
r طرف الحبل : يعمل حبك للحبل من أطرافه أو عمل عقدة "رجل العصفور" وذلك للمحافظة 
علىالأطراف من التفكك 0
rالتجفيف : بعد الاستعمال تجفف الحبال بعد تنظيفها في مكان به تيار هوائي 0
r التخزين : تخزن الحبال بعد تجفيفها معلقه وبعيدة عن الأرض 0
rالاستعمال : إن الاستخدام الجيد للحبال في عمل العقد والربطات والدورات يمكن من
استخدامها مرات أخرى دون تلف 0
* التمييز بين الحبال الجيدة والرديئة :
rالحبل الجيد : هو مكان لونه ثابتاً ولا يتساقط منه شيئاً إذا فتحة نموره 0
r الحبل الردئ : لونه متغير وتتساقط منه ذرات رفيعه إذا فتحت نموره 0
r التخزين يضعف قوة الحبل بمقدار الربع 0
* كيفية قياس قوة الحبل :
r تقدر قوة الحبل من سماكته = مربع سماكة الحبل × 2 0
r وعند معرفة الطول المستخدم لأي دورة معينة تقدر قطر أغلظ عصا وأضربه في 1.5 وتزيد قليلاً للاحتياط 0 
بعــض انواع العقــد والدورات والربـطات :
تستخدم لوصل حبلين معاً من نفس السمك وهي كثيرة الاستعمال لا سيما في الاسعافات الأولية 
العقدة الأفقية 
تستخدم لوصل حبلين من سمكين مختلفين 
العقدة التوصيلية 
تستخدم لوصل حبلين إذا كان الفرق بين السمكين كبير جداً 
العقدة التوصيلية المزدوجة 
تستخدم لوصل حبلين من نفس السمك لا سيما اذا كانت الحبال مبلله او عليها زيوت أو شحوم 
عقدة السماك 
حلقه ثابتة الاتساع تستخدم في الانقاذ 
عقدة الخلبة 
تستخدم لتقصير الحبل دون الحاجة الى قطعه ، كما تستخدم في تقوية مكان ضعيف في الحبل 
العقدة التقصيرية 
وتسمى أيضاً عقدة الكرسي وتستخدم في حالات الانقاذ لا سيما الحريق 
عقدة المطافي 
تستخدم في جر الاشياء الثقيلة ويمكن استخدامها في عمل درجات السلم 
عقدة الجر 
تستخدم في تقصير الحبال وتستخدم لتجميل الحبل وتزيينه 
السلسلة المفردة 
لحماية الحبل من التفكك 
الحبكة البسيطة 
لحماية الحبل من التفكك وهي امتن من الحبكة البسيطة 
الحبكة الثمانية 
تستخدم لحبك اطراف الحبل بواسطة خيط دقيق وتستخدم في الحبال السميكة 
حبك الأطراف 
وتسمى احياناً كسرة الوتد ، وتستعمل لربط حبل في قائم أو وتد وهي بداية اغلب الدورات في الحبال 
الربطة الوتدية 
تيتعمل لربط حبل في عمود أو حلقة وخاصة إذا كان الشد قوياً ومستمر 
الدورة وربطتان مثبتتان 
تستخدم في اعداد ثلاث حلقات في أعلى الصاري يمكن من خلالها ربط حبال لتثبيته 
ربطة الصاري 
تستعمل عندما يراد تثبيت حبل في عمود أو حبل في حبل سميك كما في الجسور المعلقة 
الربطة الثابته 
تستخدم في التسلق او النزول من مكان مرتفع بحيث يمكن حل الربطة بعد النزول الى الارض 
ربطة التسلق 
تستعمل لحزم الحطب او الاخشاب كما تستخدم لتثبيت حبل في عمود بحيث يكون الشد مستمراً 
ربطة الحطاب 
تستخدم لعمل درجات السلم بواسطة الحبال والعصي 
الربطة السلمية 
تستخدم لعمل كرسي او مقعد لشخص يؤدي عملاً على الحائط او الصاري 
ربطة السقالة 
تستعمل لربط عمودين يصنعان أربع زوايا قائمة وهي تبدأ بدورة وتدية وتنتهي بدورة وتدية وتكون الزوايا على شكل علامة زائد 
الدورة المربعة 
تستعمل لربط عمودين يصنعان أربع زوايا قائمة على شكل × وتبدأ برطة الحطاب وتنتهي بوتدية 
الدورة المعينة 
تستعمل لربط عمودين للحصول على الزاوية المطلوبة وهي تختلف عن المعينة لانه يمكن التحكم بزواياها عكس المعينة 
الدورة المقصبة 
تستعمل في عمل حامل من ثلاث عصي 
الدورة الثلاثية​*


----------



## GogoRagheb (26 أبريل 2009)

مجهود حلو يابيشو
كمل بقي ياباشا
ومتابع معاك​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (26 أبريل 2009)

موضوع رااااائع ومعلومات اروع
ربنا يبارك تعبك يا بيشو​


----------



## BishoRagheb (27 أبريل 2009)

gogoragheb قال:


> مجهود حلو يابيشو
> كمل بقي ياباشا
> ومتابع معاك​



شكرا ياجو لمرووورك​


----------



## BishoRagheb (27 أبريل 2009)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> موضوع رااااائع ومعلومات اروع
> ربنا يبارك تعبك يا بيشو​



شكرا لمرووورك ياملكة
نورتي الموضوع​


----------



## happy angel (27 أبريل 2009)




----------



## lovely dove (28 أبريل 2009)

مرسي يابيشو علي المعلومات الجميلة دي 
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## BishoRagheb (28 أبريل 2009)

happy angel قال:


>



شكرا ياهابي لمروورك
نورتي الموضوع​


----------



## BishoRagheb (28 أبريل 2009)

pepo_meme قال:


> مرسي يابيشو علي المعلومات الجميلة دي
> ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك




شكرا يابيبو لمروورك
نورتي الموضوع​


----------



## BishoRagheb (28 أبريل 2009)

عندما يقال إن الكشفية لعبة فإن ذلك لا يعني أنها تهدف من الألعاب إلى تحقيق المتعة والمرح فحسب بل أنها ترمي إلى تحقيق ما هو أسمى من ذلك بكثير فهي ترمي إلى تعليم وتدريب الفتي عن طريق غير مباشر بعيداً عن النمط المدرسي الروتيني وباستعمال أسلوب مشوق وحبب إلى النفس . إنه بالألعاب يمكن الحصول على أكبر قدر من العمل في أقصر وقت ممكن وبأقل جهد مبذول حيث يقوم الفتي من خلالها بأشق الأعمال وهو في غمرة من السعادة والبهجة دون أن يحس أو يشعر بالتعب . هذا فضلاً عن أنها تعتبر نوعاً من الترويح عن النفس من عناء الأعمال وبقصد تجديد النشاط والحيوية . الكشفية هي لعبة واللعبة على أساس البرنامج . 

أهداف الألعاب الكشفية : 
1- تدريب الفتية على الأخذ والعطاء . 
2- التدريب على القيادة الواعية أو التبعية الواعية . 
3- التدريب على التعاون والعمل الجماعي . 
4- اكتساب صفات نبيلة مثل التسامح – حب الخير – والميل إلى التعاون . 
5- تكوين الشخصية والخلق الكريم . 
6- مجال صالح لتنمية مدارك الفتي واكتساب المهارات . 
7- الإسهام في تحقيق برامج الصحة النفسية في حياة النفسية في حياة الناشئ . 
8- مجال واقي يشغل الفتى ويجذبه إلى نشاط محبب إلى نفسه ويبعده عن قرناء السوء أو عوامل الانحراف النفسي أو الجماعي . 
9- يشكل بيئة لشقاء نفس الفتي مما قد يلم به من مؤثرات بيئية تعرقل نموه السليم كقسوة والديه أو الخوف أو غير ذلك . 
10- تعوده على الصراحة لينفس عن انفعالات المكبوتة ويبعد عنه . 
11- تتهيأ الفرصة لقائد للإمام بمشكلاته وتحقيق راحته النفسية وبذلك يتحقق للفتي التوازن في نموه النفسي والاجتماعي .
كل ذلك يحقق للناشئ تكامل الشخصية التي هي في الواقع الأساسي إلهام في بناء المجتمع لتكامل الترابط المتآخي .

المنافسة والألعاب : 
المنافسة هي طبيعة الرجال والفتيان على السواء وأي برنامج ناقص خاطئ وقد تكون المنافسة بين كشاف وكشاف أو بين طليعة وطليعة أو بين فرقة وأخري ولكي تكون المنافسة لعبة يجب أن تضع نصب عينيك ما يأتي : -
1- مراعاة قوانين اللعبة وصحة الأداء . 
2- أن تكون اللعبة ذات هدف . 
3- ألا تزيد اللعبة عن حدها وإلا فإنها سوف تطغي على البرنامج . 
4- أن يشترك الجميع في الألعاب فلا يلعب أفراد قلائل بينما يتفرج الباقون . 
إننا إذا آمنا بأن المنافسة ما هي إلا لعبة كان علينا أن نبقي عليها ولا نجعل منها مجالاً للصراعات …وإذا آمنا بفائدة التنافس كان علينا أن نبقي على مستوى الإفراد دون السماح لأحد بالخروج به عن حدود المرسوم له ..

ومن خلال ما سبق مراعاته يستطيع الكشاف أن يكتسب المهارات التالية : 
1- الكثير عن نفسه وعن العالم المحيط به . 
2- يستكشف الكشاف كيف يستخدم جسمه وأجزائه . 
3- كيف يكتسب مهارة تفوق زملائه . 
4- الاعتماد على النفس وحسن استغلال قدراته الحركة كما يشجع على قوة التركيز والابتكار والتعبير عن النفس واكتشاف ذاته وتماسك شخصية كما يعمل على تدريبه على المثابرة والجلد . 
دور الألعاب في المعسكرات والرحلات :-
دور المعسكرات والرحلات :
للألعاب الكشفية دور بارز في جميع المعسكرات والرحلات على اختلاف برامجها وأهدافها وإن كانت تختلف في نوعيتها وكثافتها تبعاً لكل نوع من أنواع المعسكرات والرحلات إلا أنها جزء أساسي في أي منهما لما للألعاب الصغيرة من فضل إضفاء روح المرح والسرور وإشاعة البهجة لأعضاء المعسكر أو الرحلة ويمكن استخدام الألعاب الصغيرة في المعسكرات والرحلات في المجالات التالية . 
- العاب التعارف -الألعاب الايقاعيه 
- العاب التعارف -العاب البحث عن الكنز 
-العاب الكرات والعصي - الألعاب الهادئة البسيطة . 

قواعد استعمال الألعاب الكشفية
1- اللعبة المناسبة :
ليس بالضروري أن ما يناسب أحد الفرق من الألعاب يناسب فريقك مع أهواء فتيانك.
2- المشاركة :- 
الألعاب الكشفية ليست ألعاب مشاهدة بمعني أن يقوم البعض باللعب بينما يجلس الباقون في مقاعد المتفرجون ……بل يجب أن يشارك الجميع في الألعاب . 
3- الوحدة :
لا توجد وحدة كالطليعة فهي تعمل وتلعب معاً …دع الأفراد يؤدون الألعاب كوحدة متعاونة مترابطة . 
4-القيادة : 
دع الفتي ليقود فاكتساب الخبرة الحق لا تأتي إلا بقيادة …أتح لكل فردٍ لأن يقود.
5- التنويع :
تنوع الألعاب مرغوب بل هو مطلوب . جرب كل الألعاب ولا ترفض أي منها قبل ممارستها . راقب فتيانك أثناء الأداء لتسجيل ما صادف منها القبول..ولتستبعد ما لم يستفيده. 
6-ليس بالضروري أن يكون هناك ملعب مخصص للعبة بل في أي مكان يمكن أن تقوم بالآلات . 

* إرشادات في الألعاب الكشفية :- 
1- اختر عدداً كبيراً من الألعاب حتى تستطيع مواجهة كل المواقف وحتى لا تدع المشاركون يشعرون بفراغ مفاجئ أثناء لعبهم . 
2- تذكر أن الغاية من الألعاب هي بث الروح الرياضية وتعويد النظام . 
3- حضر الأدوات اللازمة قبل اللعب وتأكد من صلاحيتها . 
4- تأكد من إلمامك بقانون اللعبة ولا تبدأ في مباشرة اللعبة إلا حينما تتأكد بأن الجميع قد فهموها فهماً تاماً . 
5- نوع ألعابك واجعلها مناسبة للجو والمكان ولسن المشاركين . 
6- تخير ألعابك في البداية سهلة وسريعة . 
7- يجب أن تدخل في ألعابك عنصري المفاجأة والتشويق . 
8- لا تطل من شرحك للعبة حتى لا تكسبها الملل . 
9- كن يقظاً أثناء اللعب وعادلاً في حكمك . 
10- لاحظ سلوك فرقتك وتصرفاتهم أثناء اللعب واعلم أن الألعاب متعة الفتي وفرصة القائد . 
11- أوقف اللعبة إذا شعرت أن المسابقة ستنقلب إلى حقد بين المشاركين . 
12- أوكل الإشراف على بعض الألعاب إلى مساعدتك حتى تتفرغ لمتابعة تصرفات المشاركين . 
13- يجب أن تنتهي ألعابك بالترحيب والتشجيع للفائز .

يتبع
​


----------



## BishoRagheb (28 أبريل 2009)

* أنواع الألعاب الكشفية :- 
ليس هناك ما يجذب انتباه الفتي ويستأثر باهتمامه كالألعاب ..فهي ميل فطري غريزي لدية ولكن كانت لعبة تمارس من خلالها كان لزاماً أن تؤدي بأسلوب ممتاز لتحقيق الهدف ..والألعاب الكشفية يمكن تقسيمها على أساسان ثلاثة هي : -
* أولاً تقسيم على أساس المكان كالتالي :-
1- ألعاب داخلية : وهي تمارس داخل حجرة الاجتماعات أو مقر الفريق . 
2- ألعاب خارجية : وهي تمارس في العراء خارج حجرة الاجتماعات . 
3- ألعاب خلاء : وهي ألعاب كبيرة تمارس في مساحات شاسعة . 
* ثانياً : يمكن تقسيم اللعاب سواء كانت مهارية أو على شكل مسابقات ومباريات كالتالي : -
1- سرعة الأداء : مثل سباق التتابع والفريق الفائز من ينتهي أولاً . 
2- جودة الأداء : مثل تقطيع كتلة من الخشب بأقل عدد من الضربات والفريق الفائز من يحقق ذلك . 
3- سرعة وجودة الأداء معاً : مثل القيام بعمل إسعاف أولي . والفريق الفائز من ينتهي أولاً مع الإجادة . 
* ثالثاً : يمكن تقسيمها على أساس النوع كالتالي : -
1- ألعاب جماعية : فيها يتعود الفتي كيف يلعب لصالح الجماعة وإن ما يبذله من تضحية فيها مكسب لمجموعة لذلك يؤمن بعد حين أن الغاية هي انتصار الجماعة وأن الفخر كل الفخر في تفاني الفرد وإسعاد المجموع ومن هذه الألعاب والمنافسة وألعاب الجماعات . 
2- ألعاب كثرة الحركة والصياح : هذا النوع من الألعاب يجب أن يكون مملوء بالنشاط والضحك وإحداث أصوات مثل لعبة الرعد والبرق وهي من الأمور التي يحبها الطفل خصوصاً . 
3- ألعاب هادئة : وهذه تختلف عن سابقها في إنها تعود الفتي التحكم في أعصابه وتقوي أرادته وتهذب نفسيته إذا قل أن يجد الفتي من في قدرته التزام الهدوء خصوصاً الأطفال منهم . 
4- ألعاب لتمرين الحواس : هذا نوع من أنواع اللعاب الهادئة ولكن لها أهمية في حياة الفتي المستقبلية إذا أنها تعوده اللحظة وتنمي قدرته على الاستنتاج وهي الألعاب التي يستخدم فيها حواسه الخمس وتستلزم فيها إرهاق السمع ودقة النظر والهدوء التام واستعمال أصابعه للتميز على ما يميزه بواسطة الشم أو الذوق – كل هذه الألعاب يجب أن توضع من وقت لآخر وسط برامج الفتية للترويح عنهم لبعض الشيء . 
5- ألعاب المنافسة : وهي إما منافسات فردية أو منافسات جماعية ويجب إلا يتبع فيها طريقة خروج المغلوب حتى لا يكون الفتي عاطلاً خجولاً من نفسه عند خروجه بل يجب أن يلعب على طريقة احتساب النقط بالإضافة والخصم وبذلك يستمر عمل الجميع في اللهب ويشعرون بسعادتهم ويجب على القائد أن يعود الفتية على المنافسة الشريفة مع المثابرة وعدم اليأس أو الغضب عند الهزيمة . 
6- ألعاب منهجية : وهذه لها أهميتها في تدريب الفتية بطريقة غير مباشرة ومشوقة على نواحي المنهج ولذلك يجب على قائد الفريق أن يبتكر لك منهج لعبه حتى يضفي على حركة الكشف بهجة مثل لعبة السيمافور . 
7- ألعاب ليلية : ويهدف بها تعويد الفتيه على عدم الخوف وحب المغامرة ورسم الخطط وكيفية تحقيقها لتعاون الجماعة وهي هامة بالنسبة للفتيان والتقدم . 
* أخيراً : كيف تقود لعبة ؟ 
لكي تقود لعبة بنجاح عليك مراعاة الآتي :- 
- تسمية كل لعبة باسم …فهذا يسهل عليك أداءها مرة أخرى بمجرد ذكر اسمها . 
- حدد خطوط البداية والنهاية . 
- اشرح بوضوح وإيجاز قواعد وقوانين اللعبة وتأكد من استيعاب الفتية لها . 
- يستحسن تمثيل اللعبة بسرعة ليشاهدها الجميع كنموذج للأداء . 
- لا تؤدي لعبة يستغرق شرحها أكثر من دقيقتين لأنها سوف تكون معقدة . 
- راقب الأداء وتأكد من تطبيق الأفراد لقواعد اللعبة . 
نموذج لبعض الألعاب : 
* (أ) تعليق الذراع:
1- تقف الطلائع على هيئة قطارات فردية خلف خط البداية . 
2- يقف عند خط النهاية في الجهة المقابلة عريف الطليعة ومعه أحد أفرادها يمثل المصاب . 
3- عند صدور إشارة البدء يجري الكشاف رقم (1) من كل جهة تجاه المصاب ومعه الرباط المثلث أو منديل الكشافة ويقوم بعمل علاقة لذراع المصاب . 
4- على العريف مراقبة الأداء فإذا تم صحيحاً يقول له عد مكانك فيفك الرباط ويعود مسرعاً ليلمس الكشاف رقم (2) ويسلمه المنديل ثم يقف آخر الصف . 
5- يتبع الكشاف رقم (2) نفس الأسلوب وهكذا … الطليعة الفائزة تنتهي أولاً . 
(ب) الثعلب والأرنب :-
1- يقسم الفريق إلى ثلاث مجموعات تشكل كل مجموعة دائرة صغيرة تمثل ( جحر الأرنب ) حيث يقف الأفراد في محيط الدائرة وأيديهم على أكتاف زملائهم . 
2- يقف داخل كل دائرة كشافاً يمثل ( أرنباً ) بينما يقف خارج الدوائر كشافان أحدهما يمثل الأرنب والأخر يمثل الثعلب . 
3- عند صدور إشارة البدء يعدو الثعلب خلف الأرنب الواقف خارج الدوائر محاولاً إمساكه بينما يجرى هذا الأرنب ويدخل أي جحر . وبمجرد دخوله يخرج الأرنب الموجود بالداخل ويحاول الهروب من الثعلب ويدخل جحر أخر إن استطاع وهكذا ..
4- إذا أمسك الثعلب بالأرنب فإنهما يتبدلان مركزيهما فيصبح الثعلب أرنباً والأرنب ثعلباً . 
ملاحظة : يجب تغيير الأفراد الذين يمثلون الجحور من آن لآخر حتى يتسنى لكل كشاف أن يلعب دور الأرنب أو الثعلب . 
(ج) نداء الليل :- 
تمارس هذه اللعبة ليلاً وفي الظلام . أو تعصب أعين جميع اللاعبين يقف الجميع في ساحة كبيرة من الأرض متفرقين والطلائع مختلفة ببعضها البعض . 
عند صدور إشارة البدء يؤدي عريف كل طليعة صيحة طليعته لينظم إليه أحد أفرادها فيتماسكان بالأذرع ثم يحاولان بع ذلك عن طريق هذه الصيحة ضم أفراد الطليعة …( الطليعة الفائزة من تتجمع أولاً ) .

(د) لعبة كم :- 
يوضح على مائدة من 20-30 من الأشياء الصغيرة المختلفة مثل : زرار – دبوس – مسمار – عملة – قلم …الخ ..ثم تغطي بقطعة قماش يطلب من الطليعة الأولي أن تقف حول المائدة ثم يرفع الغطاء لمدة دقيقة واحدة تسمح للكشافين بدراسة ما هو موجود على المائدة . 
ثم يعاد الغطاء وتبتعد الطليعة لتقوم بتدوين ما شاهدته وهكذا بالنسبة لبقية الطلائع . 
تحتسب نقطة لصالح الطليعة عن كل شئ تذكره وكان موجوداً على المائدة . وتخصم نقطتان عن كل شئ تذكره ولم يكن موجوداً 

يتبع
​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (1 مايو 2009)

*مجهود اكثر من رائع
ربنا يبارك حياتك
ويعوض تعب محبتك​*


----------



## god love 2011 (1 مايو 2009)

*          ميرسي كتيررررررررررررررر  يابيشو علي المعلومات الجميلة دي
تسلم ايدك
وربنا معاك ويبارك خدمتك وحياتك
ويفرح قلبك دايما  *​


----------



## BishoRagheb (7 مايو 2009)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *مجهود اكثر من رائع
> ربنا يبارك حياتك
> ويعوض تعب محبتك​*



شكرا ياسندريلا لمرووورك
نورتي الموضوع​


----------



## BishoRagheb (7 مايو 2009)

سيمون بنت ربنا قال:


> *          ميرسي كتيررررررررررررررر  يابيشو علي المعلومات الجميلة دي
> تسلم ايدك
> وربنا معاك ويبارك خدمتك وحياتك
> ويفرح قلبك دايما  *​



شكرا ياسيمو
نورتي الموضوع​


----------



## marean magdy (17 يوليو 2009)

*مرسيه قوى يا بيشو على الموضوع انا بعشق حياه الكشافه وانا قائد فريق كشفى وانا مستنيه منك المذيد
ربنا يعوض تعبك​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (23 يوليو 2009)

*ميرسي ياماريان لمروووووووورك
نورتيني​*


----------



## meno 7 :) (8 يونيو 2013)

شكرا على المعلومات ولو عزت حاجة قولى انا عريف طلعة واحد فى فريق كشاف فرقة كشافة حامى الايمان اوك


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (8 يونيو 2013)

meno 7 :) قال:


> شكرا على المعلومات* ولو عزت حاجة* قولى *انا عريف طلعة واحد* فى فريق كشاف فرقة كشافة حامى الايمان اوك


*يعوز أية يا مينو ؟
الموضوع دة من سنة 2009 ..!!!!
يعنى زمان صاحبه ساب لعبة الأرنب والثعلب دى 
من زماااااان ...
يعنى أية عريف طلعة واحدة ؟
*​


----------



## meno 7 :) (8 يونيو 2013)

يعنى يعتبر تح القائد للفريق الكشاف


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 يونيو 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *يعوز أية يا مينو ؟
> الموضوع دة من سنة 2009 ..!!!!
> يعنى زمان صاحبه ساب لعبة الأرنب والثعلب دى
> من زماااااان ...
> ...



*مينو كان اقترح يعمل قسم عن الكشافه وده كان اقتراح قديم وانا اللى قلتله يكمل على الموضوع القديم 
الكشافه ليها ثوابت مبتتغيرش بالوقت وممكن مينوو يكمل ويكون موضوع متجدد 
هو يقصد عريف طليعه 
والطليعه هى مجموعه من الكشفيين وعريفها بيكون هو القائد وأهم فرد فيها *


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (9 يونيو 2013)

*انا اخدت بالى يا أستاذة أمبارح من طلبه من روك 
وكلنا أتخضينا 
كل معلوماتى عن الكشافة من خلال
  ( ميمى - وتوتو - وسوسو ) ولاد عم بطوط فى مجلة ميكى 

*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 يونيو 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *انا اخدت بالى يا أستاذة أمبارح من طلبه من روك
> وكلنا أتخضينا
> كل معلوماتى عن الكشافة من خلال
> ( ميمى - وتوتو - وسوسو ) ولاد عم بطوط فى مجلة ميكى
> ...



*سلامتك من الخضه ههههههههه
معلشى هو اكيد مكانش يقصد يخضنا هو بس متحمس لاقتراحه
لالالا الكشافه موضوع كبير اكبر من ميمى وتوتو وسوسو دول هههههههه
اللى بتكلمك دى شافتان قديمه :mus13:*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (9 يونيو 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *سلامتك من الخضه ههههههههه
> معلشى هو اكيد مكانش يقصد يخضنا هو بس متحمس لاقتراحه
> لالالا الكشافه موضوع كبير اكبر من ميمى وتوتو وسوسو دول هههههههه
> اللى بتكلمك دى شافتان قديمه :mus13:*


*أولا مش انا اللى اتخضيت ...دى حوبو
ثانيا هو انا فهمت كبير الطلعة الجوية
لما هفهم الـ ( شافتان ) تييى ؟؟؟
اللى لفت نطرى فى الموضوع القديم لعبة ( الأرنب والثعلب )
أول مرة أعرفها ما كانتش على " أيامنا "
:thnk0001::thnk0001::thnk0001: 
*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 يونيو 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أولا مش انا اللى اتخضيت ...دى حوبو
> ثانيا هو انا فهمت كبير الطلعة الجوية
> لما هفهم الـ ( شافتان ) تييى ؟؟؟
> اللى لفت نطرى فى الموضوع القديم لعبة ( الأرنب والثعلب )
> ...



*كلها رُتب كشفيه يا عبود 
انا هحاول اشارك ف الموضوع واضيف معلومات اكتر *


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (9 يونيو 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *كلها رُتب كشفيه يا عبود
> انا هحاول اشارك ف الموضوع واضيف معلومات اكتر *


*ياريت حضرتك علشان تكسبى ثواب فينا كلنا 
أبننا راح يستسمح الأدارة لأنه







وحصل منى خطأ شنيع لا يُغتفر
لأننى أخطأت فى أسماء أعضاء الكشافة الأصليين
فاتضح انهم ( لولو - توتو - سوسو ) ميمى مش معاهم 





ودة اللى خلى كابير الطعايمة يهدى الكتاب الأصلى للكشافة
الى فضيلة الأمام " محمد مورسى "





:new6::new6::new6::new6:
*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (9 يونيو 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أولا مش انا اللى اتخضيت ...دى حوبو*
> *ثانيا هو انا فهمت كبير الطلعة الجوية*
> *لما هفهم الـ ( شافتان ) تييى ؟؟؟*
> *اللى لفت نطرى فى الموضوع القديم لعبة ( الأرنب والثعلب )*
> ...


 
 مين بيجيب فى سرتى هنا ههههههههههه ايييون انا  قلقت الحقيقه و بقيت قاعده اتابع  بئا و مستنيا الخبر المفجع -- و إنها الوقيييعا-- اكيد تهديد له-- لا لا اكيد تهديد لروك نفسه -- حد ثبته فى الشارع-- هههههههه و لا حد عمل هايك على الاكونت -- و لا حلم بكابوس بروك هههههههههههههههههههههه دا انا الحقيقه الفضول كان هياكل الى فاضل فى دماغى ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

 فعلا يا عبود انا كمان كنت اعرف الكشافه  عن طريق سوسو و لولو و توتو ولاد اخو بطوط-- مع إنى نفسى اشوف اخو بطوط ده من زمان هههههه بس مختفى هههههه
بس بعد كدا و لاد عمى كانوا فى الكشافه و فعلا كنت بشوفهم مستمتعين و فرقت فى شخصيتهم-- كان نفسى اخش كشافه-- بس اهو دخلت الولاد كشافه و فرقت معاهم فعلا بجد--
 و كان يوم ما لبسم الفولار يوم رائع و هما فى وسط الكنيسه  بيقولوا شعار الكشافه و   يحلفوا اليمين ههههه قدام علم مصر و فى وسط الكنيسه-- و بعد كدا  يلبسوهم الفولار و يقوموا مسقفين تسقيفه معينه كدا بتاعت الكشافه-- بيبقى جميل اوى الحقيقه للاطفال و الشباب فعلا...


----------

